# LTs vs Shorties



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

How do they compare in performance and price? And do they differ much when it comes to installing them?

- Long tubes: I'd go with something like SLPs w/ cats
- Shorties w/ hi-flow cat'd mid-pipe


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

As far as I'm concerned shorties are a waste of money. Why go thru all the effort of installing them when your HP gain is minimal compared to LT's. A set of LT's with a cat back system will give you the KICK you're lookin for. Dont bother with the shorties....IMO


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> As far as I'm concerned shorties are a waste of mony. Why go thru all the effort of installing them when your HP gain is minimal compared to LT's. A set of LT's with a cat back system will give you the KICK you're lookin for. Dont bother with the shorties....IMO



I just wasn't for sure if their numbers got closer once you added a hi-flo mid-pipe to the shorties. I wondered if that was the real difference in the KICK...LTs vs just the shorties (w/o a new mid-pipe) ...but if I went w/ shorties, I'd want the new mid-pipe.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

If smog isn't an issue go with the longtubes, but if it is go with the shorties and mid pipes. If smog rules are strict where you live why have the hassle of possibly failing smog because of your headers.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> I just wasn't for sure if their numbers got closer once you added a hi-flo mid-pipe to the shorties. I wondered if that was the real difference in the KICK...LTs vs just the shorties (w/o a new mid-pipe) ...but if I went w/ shorties, I'd want the new mid-pipe.


Apples & oranges.....most everyone that installed shorties has gone to LT's after a while.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Apples & oranges.....most everyone that installed shorties has gone to LT's after a while.


Okay, guess I was just trying to be different. I was hoping for an actual hp/tq comparo between LTs and a shortie/hi-flo mid-pipe install.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

The L/T's are a going to give you a better increase in HP. Shorties are an ecomonical mod.. For the price diff, most around here will tell you the L/T's are a better way to go.... 

Andrew


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

anmracing said:


> The L/T's are a going to give you a better increase in HP. Shorties are an ecomonical mod.. For the price diff, most around here will tell you the L/T's are a better way to go....
> 
> Andrew



Thanks, y'all.

I'll go w/ SLP or better LTs, later on.


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

I have SSW LTs and love em! Check out my review at the top of the forum.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I went with the JBA shorties. I wish I'd gotten a before and after dyno, because there was a large SOTP difference. I've done the tune and cai, but the two of those combined didn't add as much oomph as the shorties. I also have catless midpipes, but I hope to get put on soon. Then I'll get a dyno and post it for ya.
The shorties have gotten a bad reputation, but they did work for me. JBA says 30 hp and 30 ft/lb of torque gains. I don't know if I saw THAT much, but I did see enough to make a difference in the way the car felt and drives. I suspect that the catless midpipes will take me pretty close to that 30/30 number. The dyno will tell I suppose.
So don't write the shorties off completely. If I had to do it over again, I'd do the same thing.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Baron I hope you are right because I ordered the JBA shorties as well and I am hoping to see some results. Currently I am waiting for tbyrne motorsports to ship them. They told me a couple of weeks, but it has been 3 already. After they get put on the next thing I plan on doing is putting on the catless mid-pipes.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I don't think you'll be disappointed. I would like to hear from you after you get 'em installed to get your initial impression. I suspect that several others would like to hear it as well.


----------

